# Florida residents keep your eyes on Fay



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OK guys. As we all know we just hit the peak of hurricane season. 

We already have a storm. This evening they said that she was going to stay onshore most of her life. But tonight's update has moved her over the gulf. And they are saying that it will become a hurricane before coming ashore. Where they have her tracked has the entire west coast being effected by the rain. 

I do not know about everyone else, but here in Pensacola we are saturated from all the rain this week. And have had some terrible weather. {I lost power for 3 days} Please stay safe everyone. I hate this time of year. :bysmilie:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We are keeping our eyes on Fay. I hope that all of us FL residents are able to weather the storm without much damage. I know that I am going tomorrow to get some extra hurricane supplies.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yikes!!!!!
So frightening and please all of our Florida family, both coasts, take care and be safe.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:shocked: Yikes!! I had no idea. I dont watch tv much. I usually get my news from the internet. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I'll add that to my prayer list.


For all of you who live in Florida :sLo_grouphug3: I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259


> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:smheat: thats terrible ,the weathers mad here to :wub: jo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310


> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]



Your husband can have the hurricane since your Miami.  I just don't want her to hit NW FL. or anywhere near where i'm going to be flying rayer:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thank you so much for posting this Becky, everyone one of you will be in my prayers. I hope Fay goes away!*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620329


> *Thank you so much for posting this Becky, everyone one of you will be in my prayers. I hope Fay goes away!*[/B]


Wait Joy you have me confused. Are you now with your dad up north? Or are you still here? Are your mom and sis still here?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310


> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Well I am like Debbie. Roger can have the thing. He so reminds me of my ex.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620337


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310





> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Well I am like Debbie. Roger can have the thing. He so reminds me of my ex.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah he wants a "storm" but you know why right more work. :wacko1:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope everyone stays safe and I will keep you all in my prayers that Hurricane Fay does not cause any damage.


----------



## shebas.maltie (Aug 16, 2008)

I am right in the middle of Kansas...but I do understand your fear...when i hear there is a Tornado coming..... I can't run to the basement fast enough! :smscare2: 
My thought and prayers are with all of you :innocent:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620429


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm........did you not notice that I live in FLORIDA? I have lived here in FLORIDA most of my life and I have been in many hurricanes and even 2 tornadoes. I do understand about travel in bad weather and I do understand that unless something strange and unforseen happens with today's technology the meterologists can almost pin point exactly where a storm will hit. Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling. Apparently you are not familiar with the FL panhandle area which is where I grew up. Deb will have options of nearby cities where her flight could be diverted IF a hurricane affects the town where she lives. I hope this doesn't happen but if it does she has cities both east and west within driving distance that have airports. 

Not to be nasty...........but the original post was about a hurricane coming and Deb said she hopes it doesn't affect her flight home. Gas prices and blah, blah, blah is kind of off the subject. 

I do not wish to argue with you on the forum. I just think you had no right saying what you did. It is common knowledge that I live in FLORIDA and I am all TOO familiar with hurricanes. We took a hit by 3 back to back hurricanes 3 yrs. ago. We live on the water so YES I know about hurricanes and their damage.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620439


> QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620429





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm........did you not notice that I live in FLORIDA? I have lived here in FLORIDA most of my life and I have been in many hurricanes and even 2 tornadoes. I do understand about travel in bad weather and I do understand that unless something strange and unforseen happens with today's technology the meterologists can almost pin point exactly where a storm will hit. Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling. Apparently you are not familiar with the FL panhandle area which is where I grew up. Deb will have options of nearby cities where her flight could be diverted IF a hurricane affectes the town where she lives. I hope this doesn't happen but if it does she has cities both east and west within driving distance that have airports. 

Not to be nasty...........but the original post was about a hurricane coming and Deb said she hopes it doesn't affect her flight home. Gas prices and blah, blah, blah is kind of off the subject. 

I do not wish to argue with you on the forum. I just think you had no right saying what you did. It is common knowledge that I live in FLORIDA and I am all TOO familiar with hurricanes. We took a hit by 3 back to back hurricanes 3 yrs. ago. We live on the water so YES I know about hurricanes and their damage.
[/B][/QUOTE]

EXCUSE ME ! COMMON KNOWLEDGE... dont think so and I was not getting nasty at all. I think its rather nice someone takes the time to let us know there is the potential of a storm.. SORRRRRRRR EEEEEEE... IF you thought I was getting nasty. I was not nor did I take the time to look to see where you or anyone else lives on here.. sounds to me like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed today! 

Thanks Becky for the warning.. alot of us appreciate it.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620439


> QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620429





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm........did you not notice that I live in FLORIDA? I have lived here in FLORIDA most of my life and I have been in many hurricanes and even 2 tornadoes. I do understand about travel in bad weather and I do understand that unless something strange and unforseen happens with today's technology the meterologists can almost pin point exactly where a storm will hit. Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. *It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.* Apparently you are not familiar with the FL panhandle area which is where I grew up. Deb will have options of nearby cities where her flight could be diverted IF a hurricane affects the town where she lives. I hope this doesn't happen but if it does she has cities both east and west within driving distance that have airports. 

Not to be nasty...........but the original post was about a hurricane coming and Deb said she hopes it doesn't affect her flight home. Gas prices and blah, blah, blah is kind of off the subject. 

I do not wish to argue with you on the forum. I just think you had no right saying what you did. It is common knowledge that I live in FLORIDA and I am all TOO familiar with hurricanes. We took a hit by 3 back to back hurricanes 3 yrs. ago. We live on the water so YES I know about hurricanes and their damage.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Pat I have a comment that you made highlighted in red above. Is that what you are saying I did by starting this thread?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620442


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620439





> QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620429





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm........did you not notice that I live in FLORIDA? I have lived here in FLORIDA most of my life and I have been in many hurricanes and even 2 tornadoes. I do understand about travel in bad weather and I do understand that unless something strange and unforseen happens with today's technology the meterologists can almost pin point exactly where a storm will hit. Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling. Apparently you are not familiar with the FL panhandle area which is where I grew up. Deb will have options of nearby cities where her flight could be diverted IF a hurricane affectes the town where she lives. I hope this doesn't happen but if it does she has cities both east and west within driving distance that have airports. 

Not to be nasty...........but the original post was about a hurricane coming and Deb said she hopes it doesn't affect her flight home. Gas prices and blah, blah, blah is kind of off the subject. 

I do not wish to argue with you on the forum. I just think you had no right saying what you did. It is common knowledge that I live in FLORIDA and I am all TOO familiar with hurricanes. We took a hit by 3 back to back hurricanes 3 yrs. ago. We live on the water so YES I know about hurricanes and their damage.
[/B][/QUOTE]

EXCUSE ME ! COMMON KNOWLEDGE... dont think so and I was not getting nasty at all. I think its rather nice someone takes the time to let us know there is the potential of a storm.. SORRRRRRRR EEEEEEE... IF you thought I was getting nasty. I was not nor did I take the time to look to see where you or anyone else lives on here.. sounds to me like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed today! 

Thanks Becky for the warning.. alot of us appreciate it.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Lisa I wasn't being nasty with you either. I thought you probably knew that under each of the member's name it shows what state they live in if they completed that portion of their profile.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620445


> QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620442





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620439





> QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620429





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sassy's mom you must have never been in a hurricane area... Not all of them are horrible no and there is no sure fire way of knowing where its going to hit nor where its going to screw up air travel. Not to mention dang gas prices going back up because of all the panic w/ the oil rigs and what not.. 

I hope everyone stays safe and doesnt get stuck anywhere. Specially with a 5 yr old in a airport... ACK what a nightmare that can be LOL. 

Maggie, My hubby is prayin for a good storm too! Lots and Lots of $$$$$ for us doing storm team work. Kinda one of those catch 22's .. I dont want anyone hurt or inconvenienced but the money is sure nice !  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ummmm........did you not notice that I live in FLORIDA? I have lived here in FLORIDA most of my life and I have been in many hurricanes and even 2 tornadoes. I do understand about travel in bad weather and I do understand that unless something strange and unforseen happens with today's technology the meterologists can almost pin point exactly where a storm will hit. Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling. Apparently you are not familiar with the FL panhandle area which is where I grew up. Deb will have options of nearby cities where her flight could be diverted IF a hurricane affectes the town where she lives. I hope this doesn't happen but if it does she has cities both east and west within driving distance that have airports. 

Not to be nasty...........but the original post was about a hurricane coming and Deb said she hopes it doesn't affect her flight home. Gas prices and blah, blah, blah is kind of off the subject. 

I do not wish to argue with you on the forum. I just think you had no right saying what you did. It is common knowledge that I live in FLORIDA and I am all TOO familiar with hurricanes. We took a hit by 3 back to back hurricanes 3 yrs. ago. We live on the water so YES I know about hurricanes and their damage.
[/B][/QUOTE]

EXCUSE ME ! COMMON KNOWLEDGE... dont think so and I was not getting nasty at all. I think its rather nice someone takes the time to let us know there is the potential of a storm.. SORRRRRRRR EEEEEEE... IF you thought I was getting nasty. I was not nor did I take the time to look to see where you or anyone else lives on here.. sounds to me like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed today! 

Thanks Becky for the warning.. alot of us appreciate it.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Lisa I wasn't being nasty with you either. I thought you probably knew that under each of the member's name it shows what state they live in if they completed that portion of their profile.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No I never bothered to look. I just think that with all that is happening in this country right now and being in an area that has been tore up by tornados and have lived in a hurricane area myself most of my life......... well we cant be to prepared cuz u just dont know... its people that wait that get in trouble........ certainly not like ppl here in atlanta that buy all the bread and milk with the threat of a dusting of snow ! I just thought it was a nice reminder... oh well i have better things to do then worry about explaining myself... just be safe is all.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310


> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


HAHAHA, My Sara is in her room pouting about the latest report... she wanted a storm so very much.

And yes, I did ask her, "are you nuts?"

I hope that Key West and the other Keys are all safe and that Tampa doesn't get hit hard. I would guess as long as it hugs the coast it's not able to get stronger. At least I hope that.

This Fay brought back "Andrew" nightmares for me last night. NO THANK YOU! And Wilma, well heck, I won't even go there.

Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 16 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620467


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310





> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


HAHAHA, My Sara is in her room pouting about the latest report... she wanted a storm so very much.

And yes, I did ask her, "are you nuts?"

I hope that Key West and the other Keys are all safe and that Tampa doesn't get hit hard. I would guess as long as it hugs the coast it's not able to get stronger. At least I hope that.

This Fay brought back "Andrew" nightmares for me last night. NO THANK YOU! And Wilma, well heck, I won't even go there.

Melanie
[/B][/QUOTE]
OM gosh Melanie. I do not want to even think about the slow movers that like to hang around. I was just looking at the storms that have hit within a 400 mile radious of Fay and it really brought back memories of Charley. My ex had to drive across I-10 after he came through. And I had to listen to him. grrrrrrrr bahahaaa. 

I tried to copy this map I think it is really kewl. Hopefully this will work. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620402


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620295





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620259





> Please keep me in your prayers that Fay doesn't hit where her projected landfall is so far. I am supposed to come home from visiting my mom the day it's supposed to hit and i really don't want to stay stuck in an airport and with a 5 year old at that. I want to get home to my babies.[/B]


Oh Debbie this is terrible news. Is there any way possible for your flight to come in a day early. I hope and pray that you do not get stuck at the airport. Especially with a 5 yr old baby. rayer: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I found this very helpful, and thoughtful, information. You did take "detailed" time, to ease a poster's mind.

That was nice. Thanks Pat :thumbsup: 

We all pray everyone is safe from the storms. LBB is putting his cape on. He's ready to fly out at a minutes notice.  

Yes, Linda, *HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAAAAAAY!!!*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 17 2008, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620488


> I found this very helpful, and thoughtful, information. You did take "detailed" time, to ease a poster's mind.
> 
> That was nice. Thanks Pat :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Deb, send LBB on over. D/H made sure everything outside was in good shape today. If we have to evacuate LBB can drive the car. Or is he prefers he can stay home and keep an eye on the boat......make sure all the lines stay tight. He is such a good little helper.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620335


> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620329





> *Thank you so much for posting this Becky, everyone one of you will be in my prayers. I hope Fay goes away!*[/B]


Wait Joy you have me confused. Are you now with your dad up north? Or are you still here? Are your mom and sis still here?
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Yes I am still here  but wish to go up north, I am so tired of the storms. My 16th birthday was messed up because Ivan decided to come on the day of it . I was just saying everyone will be in my prayers also.*


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620502


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 16 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620335





> QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Aug 16 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620329





> *Thank you so much for posting this Becky, everyone one of you will be in my prayers. I hope Fay goes away!*[/B]


Wait Joy you have me confused. Are you now with your dad up north? Or are you still here? Are your mom and sis still here?
[/B][/QUOTE]
*Yes I am still here  but wish to go up north, I am so tired of the storms. My 16th birthday was messed up because Ivan decided to come on the day of it . I was just saying everyone will be in my prayers also.*
[/B][/QUOTE]
I am sorry Joy. I did not know. I did not mean to bring back those terrible memories. You can look at it this way though. One day in the very very distant future you will be telling your grandchildren all about "Ivan the Terrible" and they will think it is so kewl that it happened on such a special day as your birthday. {hugs to you}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 17 2008, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620496


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 17 2008, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620488





> I found this very helpful, and thoughtful, information. You did take "detailed" time, to ease a poster's mind.
> 
> That was nice. Thanks Pat :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Deb, send LBB on over. D/H made sure everything outside was in good shape today. If we have to evacuate LBB can drive the car. Or is he prefers he can stay home and keep an eye on the boat......make sure all the lines stay tight. He is such a good little helper.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ LBB is on his way, *TO SAVE THE DAAAAYYY*. Or should I say, "the boat". Yep, he wants to keep an "eye" on your boat.

When I mentioned "Fay" to LBB, he said she can hang with him, on the boat :blink: 

Take care all. Thoughts are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE


> [/B]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about. 
Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.QUOTE


> [/B]



At the time i posted my husband had said that it was to make landfall pretty far East of where i live, but go up the Georgia Coast. That is what i was worried about because i will be at the airport in Georgia that is where our layover is before taking my grandson to Baltimore his final destination and didn't want to get stuck there with a 5 year old . I know storms can change their paths and it already has and i don't think it was much "ado about nothing or like crying...... the sky is falling". I was worried and had every right to be i just wanted to be prepared for whatever could happen and explain to my grandson why we were going to be at the airport longer than planned if neccessary. Thank you Becky for letting us know about Fay or i wouldn't have known anything about the storm.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 17 2008, 05:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620530


> QUOTE





> [/B]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about. 
Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.QUOTE


> [/B]



At the time i posted my husband had said that it was to make landfall pretty far East of where i live, but go up the Georgia Coast. That is what i was worried about because i will be at the airport in Georgia that is where our layover is before taking my grandson to Baltimore his final destination and didn't want to get stuck there with a 5 year old . I know storms can change their paths and it already has and i don't think it was much "ado about nothing or like crying...... the sky is falling". I was worried and had every right to be i just wanted to be prepared for whatever could happen and explain to my grandson why we were going to be at the airport longer than planned if neccessary. Thank you Becky for letting us know about Fay or i wouldn't have known anything about the storm.[/B][/QUOTE]
Deb will you be in the atlanta airport ? If you are at least its filled with shops and things like that. Even though UGH the thought of being stuck really stinks no matter how you look at it. And at 5 you can bring some travel games and things like that to occupy time. Travel safe !


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 17 2008, 04:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620530


> QUOTE





> [/B]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about. 
Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.QUOTE


> [/B]



At the time i posted my husband had said that it was to make landfall pretty far East of where i live, but go up the Georgia Coast. That is what i was worried about because i will be at the airport in Georgia that is where our layover is before taking my grandson to Baltimore his final destination and didn't want to get stuck there with a 5 year old . I know storms can change their paths and it already has and i don't think it was much "ado about nothing or like crying...... the sky is falling". I was worried and had every right to be i just wanted to be prepared for whatever could happen and explain to my grandson why we were going to be at the airport longer than planned if neccessary. Thank you Becky for letting us know about Fay or i wouldn't have known anything about the storm.[/B][/QUOTE]

If you do get stuck at the airport with your grandson, just let him play in the lockers.  That kept our then 5 year old entertained when he and my husband got stuck in the airport for hours and hours. :w00t: :blink: :smpullhair: :new_shocked: (And no, my husband didn't lock him in one) :biggrin:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Aug 17 2008, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620551


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 17 2008, 04:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620530





> QUOTE





> [/B]


Deb, I think this is much ado about nothing at this point. The projected path of the storm will bring it up the west coast of the florida peninsular and continue into the big bend area. If you are flying into either Ft. Walton Beach or Pensacola you are over 200 miles west of the projected path of the storm. Unless Fay changes courses I don't think you have anything to worry about. 
Yes storms can change their course and yes weather does change, but I think a WEEK in advance is a little bit of a long shot to be worried about what "might" or "could" happen. It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.QUOTE


> [/B]



At the time i posted my husband had said that it was to make landfall pretty far East of where i live, but go up the Georgia Coast. That is what i was worried about because i will be at the airport in Georgia that is where our layover is before taking my grandson to Baltimore his final destination and didn't want to get stuck there with a 5 year old . I know storms can change their paths and it already has and i don't think it was much "ado about nothing or like crying...... the sky is falling". I was worried and had every right to be i just wanted to be prepared for whatever could happen and explain to my grandson why we were going to be at the airport longer than planned if neccessary. Thank you Becky for letting us know about Fay or i wouldn't have known anything about the storm.[/B][/QUOTE]

If you do get stuck at the airport with your grandson, just let him play in the lockers.  That kept our then 5 year old entertained when he and my husband got stuck in the airport for hours and hours. :w00t: :blink: :smpullhair: :new_shocked: (And no, my husband didn't lock him in one) :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was trying to add that I pray that this does not happen to you and that everything works out fine, but my computer was acting up. Have a very safe trip!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I want to Thank everyone that has wished me a safe trip. I know the storm will not be affecting our flight in Atlanta. :aktion033: I especially loved the suggestion of letting Taylor play with the lockers (no i wouldn't be locking him in any either) lol. I have plenty of games and coloring books and crayons for him to keep him occupied.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 17 2008, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620567


> I want to Thank everyone that has wished me a safe trip. I know the storm will not be affecting our flight in Atlanta. :aktion033: I especially loved the suggestion of letting Taylor play with the lockers (no i wouldn't be locking him in any either) lol. I have plenty of games and coloring books and crayons for him to keep him occupied.[/B]


Bahahaa I got a chuckle out of the locker one also 5maltsmom. I think the train, if you can handle it is a good idea. OMG I am definately NOT a city girl. That train hurt my neck. And that airport. Well I dont want to go there. :w00t: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously though. I am happy to hear that ATL will not be effected as far as your flight. Although I think Lisa {Gizzy's Mom} needs the rain. Stay safe my friend and know that we will be thinking of you and your grandman.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 17 2008, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620568


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 17 2008, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620567





> I want to Thank everyone that has wished me a safe trip. I know the storm will not be affecting our flight in Atlanta. :aktion033: I especially loved the suggestion of letting Taylor play with the lockers (no i wouldn't be locking him in any either) lol. I have plenty of games and coloring books and crayons for him to keep him occupied.[/B]


Bahahaa I got a chuckle out of the locker one also 5maltsmom. I think the train, if you can handle it is a good idea. OMG I am definately NOT a city girl. That train hurt my neck. And that airport. Well I dont want to go there. :w00t: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously though. I am happy to hear that ATL will not be effected as far as your flight. Although I think Lisa {Gizzy's Mom} needs the rain. Stay safe my friend and know that we will be thinking of you and your grandman.
[/B][/QUOTE]
yes, Rain would sure be a blessing here in Atlanta ! Its unreal how many years now we have been so dang dry. But when we do get it sheesh its like torrential <sp> and runs off.. The train is a good idea but I can see what you mean Becky about it hurting your neck.. LOL it sure takes off fast ! You can do like the cave man on the Geico commercial and to on the convyer LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I better start paying more attention to the news. They just closed down the schools for tomorrow for my county Miami-Dade and Broward county. :shocked: Now where were those candles and batteries. :bysmilie:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 16 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620310


> You guys really don't want to hear what my hubby is wishing for. :eek2_gelb2:[/B]



it looks like your hubby is going to get his wish. :shocked:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 17 2008, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620717


> Ok I better start paying more attention to the news. They just closed down the schools for tomorrow for my county Miami-Dade and Broward county. :shocked: Now where were those candles and batteries. :bysmilie:[/B]


According to the lastest, Maggie, our areas Miami and Palm Beach are outside the cone of error. We should still get rain and winds. We are still under tropical storm watch.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Well heck that thing has taken on a mind all of her own huh? Which they seem to like to do that don't they. :shocked: :shocked: I have no clue where it is headed. I keep going back to where I check on it at and the lines keep getting closer this way. Here are a couple of pictures that I copied yesterday and the last one a few minutes ago.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 17 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=620726


> Well heck that thing has taken on a mind all of her own huh? Which they seem to like to do that don't they. :shocked: :shocked: I have no clue where it is headed. I keep going back to where I check on it at and the lines keep getting closer this way. Here are a couple of pictures that I copied yesterday and the last one a few minutes ago.[/B]


Well just make the dang thing flood the rail lines and give my hubby some good OT............. anddddddddddddddd LOL outta my hair and I'll be happy.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't even tell you all how UPSET Sara is... she was looking forward to school starting tomorrow so VERY much. Now she has the lack of a "great" hurricane plus the upset of no school. 

OH being a teenager.... no thank you!

We got one tiny short small rain band this afternoon blow through.... hope we at least get a good rain tomorrow.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*It is kind of like crying......the sky is falling.*

This statement was made about this storm in this very thread. And in all actuality it is practically happening. The governor has issued a state of emergency for part of Florida. And it is still not through. This is another reason I do not take these storms lightly. 

I live right down the road where a 40 foot high wave took out part of the I-10 bridge during Hurricane Ivan. Someone lost his life on that bridge. And another family with children were stranded on part of it that was left standing for over 7 hours.

Here is a new picture of the projected course. Go back and look at my post in this thread and Miss Melanies Fay thread and you will see why they can not be taken lightly. 

I hope that our Florida families are all safe. There is a lot of flooding and families are loosing so much in the Melbourne area. This is catastrophic. How sad. And to be honest I am very upset over the above statement. When people look at these storms in such a manner it is when lives start getting lost. 

Sorry for the rant. I just could not hold my tongue any longer.


----------

